
Show HN: High quality SVG Country flags for your website - lipis
https://flagicons.lipis.dev/
======
theqult
Wow, are really impressive. But what is the license to use them ?

~~~
johngodlee
The [Github repository]([https://github.com/lipis/flag-icon-
css/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/lipis/flag-icon-
css/blob/master/LICENSE)) says it's MIT licensed.

